# Tis the season for new babies (WAY too many pics)



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

But I'm pretty sure y'all won't mind too much
My BIL 'bought the farm' 2 years ago and with it came 3 free range horses...mare, stallion and new baby, then. We've spent the last two years trying to make life better for them; vetted, built a barn, good feed and feeders (we're 3 hours away) love and a ~bit~ of training...we think their life is vastly improved.

Last Tuesday we got our last edition (Jack has been gelded).
Welcome to "Baby-no-name-yet"

Jessica and baby less than 12 hours old



























And from the W/E...
Daddy Jack









Sister Mercy









We were worried she might not get enough colostrum or milk (lost a baby last spring for lack of colostrum/milk, we think) I do think she's too scrawny...
So bought a bottle with a way too big nipple, but she tried! 









This one tickles me...caption="Yum, yum, Dumdum" (Night @ The Museum)









Nibby nose, ain't she a doll?









After lipping my fingers, she blew me a filly raspberry, lol









Mercy has always been a daddy's girl









I got absolutely NO good pics of the girls......I'm in a complete slump since I took the camera off 'auto') but there's a speck of a Golden in this pic of the 'coyote howling hilltop'









Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Wonderful pictures MB! The horses are beautiful


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Beeeeeeauty-ful!!!! :

PS...my best friend and her husband bought a farm 6 years ago and every Labor Day they have a "Bought The Farm" party to celebrate it!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That sounds like a great excuse for a party....! Poor guy, he's a trauma surgeon and doesn't get to see the light of day very often. The farm is his true escape.

Ahem, Cindy....Kauai in 9 days?!?!?! Don't forget to visit the hippies:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful Pictures Maribeth.... Love the horses! Ummmmmmmmmmm Next time some golden girl pictures.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aww there is nothing sweeter than a little newborn horse... I am loving all the pics of them lately


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Maribeth, that little filly is adorable! She does look like she needs some groceries, but presumably momma is supplying the necessary. Dad looks like a rascal!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

All I can say is Gorgeous!!! Love all of them small and large.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fantastic pictures. Those foals are gorgeous. How come horse babies have full length legs at birth and golden are born with little stumps of legs? :


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

beauitful horses and foal


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like quite a nice crew you have there. I hope the foal continues to thrive.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Pretty filly! Feed momma up good and she'll produce more milk. 
What a place for an "escape". Love it!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I love the photos! thanks for sharing! Looks like a wonderful place to kick back and relax!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Pretty filly! Feed momma up good and she'll produce more milk.
> What a place for an "escape". Love it!


We'll be down there every weekend for the next 4-5, plus the rest of the family is making pitstops through the week. Momma is getting mare & foal feed, plus sweet feed and good hay. 
Baby is nursing frequently, from what I read, every half hour is typical. And I can see milk bubbles when she nurses at the side of her mouth. 
Sheesh....she's just too cute for a lil filly....:smooch:


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow beautiful


----------

